# Packing and Crating > Crate Shipping and Storage >  What do you observe while selecting a Logistic agent?

## Timbcrating

Here I want to know the audiences view about logistics service. We all need to import and export the goods one place to another.


So what do you check about the logistic agent for adopting the services ?

----------

